# Spawn sac tying tips



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I primarily fish jig and maggots or minnows but want to get into tying my own sacs this year. I have used eggs in the past, but always got them from someone pre-tied. I have some fresh salmon eggs from the Niagara river, but it's taking me forever to tie them. The mesh sacks also don't seem to be tied very tight around the eggs. Any tips would be greatly appreciated. I don't want to waste these fresh eggs I got.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Usually I use steelhead eggs which are much smaller, but if you are using salmon eggs, I would tie sacs with 3 eggs, 6 eggs, and 8 eggs depending on water clarity. I take the eggs on the squares, pull up the corners and twist. You need the magic thread, which you can wrap three or four times, pull tight, wrap three or four times again, pull tight, cut the thread and trim the extra mesh. With practice, you can tie them as you go. That is my method, hope it helps.

PS- If the sacs are loose, it doesn't really matter as long as they stay on the hook. If the water is gin clear, the size of the loose sac could hurt your catch rate.
Sam


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

I dont use sacks no more, last year down at rocky i was catching 10 to there 1 on egg chuncks.. I cut little chuncks no bigger then a nickle and cure them for only 15 min. then i freeze them, lay them out and then freeze them again... let them lay out in the fridge the night before you go out.. Theyll be real tacky. use a #8-10 hook and weave the hook through the skien about three times, not to cast hard and drift the eggs on the bottom not floating in the water.... clear water use small chuncks, the darker water go a little bigger>>>>>>>


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

How do you "cure" the skien? Like others, I always put the eggs in the nylon squares and use the magic thread. Your idea sounds a might easier. I wonder how long it'll stay on the hook, but I'll find that out later. A friend gave me a large skien yesterday from a salmon he caught up in New York last week and I thought I'd give your idea a try. Will look for your reply and thanks in advance!
"Fish Control My Brain" :B Snake


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

The main thing is to not rinse the eggs off with tap water, use spring water.
Just cut up the sacks in little chunks. Put the in a plastic bowl and pour cure over them, i forgot the kind i use but i dont use n e with die in it. once u see the eggs start to juice up wait 15 min. evry couple of min. flip them around so the all get some.... use a spoon and put the chunks onto a plat with paper towels, i let them dry until the outside shell gets kinda tacky... Put the in baggies, suck out the air so there air tight and stick the in the freezer..
If you freeze them then unthaw them and freeze them again, they get alot more tacky and stay on the hook alot more.... Try it, like i said, youll catch 10 to there 1,, I do....


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

This may sound like a stupid question, but where do I get this "cure"? I live in the Canton area, and unless the local Gander Mtn carries it, I'm lost! Probably up around the Big lake, many places sell it. I suppose that I'll have to call around and see if anyone carries it. Can you give me a little better description of it, like the technical name of it? By that I mean, is it called "curing salt" or something like that? I certaninly appreciate all the help and info. I've got to get these cured before they go bad.
"Fish Control My Brain" :B Snake


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Just ask for "Egg Cure"


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Any idea where? I wonder if wally world carries it?
"Fish Control My Bread" :B Snake


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

Snake 69, go to the grocery store and buy a box of Borax. ( NOT BORAXO ) Borax is a preservative used in Taxidermy and many guys use it to cure spawn. It works just fine and is probably less expensive.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Excellent & probably much easier on my already tapped out wallet! 
Thanks..............Snake


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

The more I think about this, it brings back memories of a long ago tune. I'm 47yrs old and as a kid, a product on the market was a cleanser of some sort?too young to know that part, but the tune had something about mule team in it, such and such. Any of you older guys remember that? 
Now I couldn't even find it at the grocery store. I'm wondering if pickling salt would do the same thing? I'm not real familiar with ps, but I believe it's main intention is to keep pickles crunchy, "sort" of what I want to do with the eggs, right? Any suggestions? Maybe Borax isn't the correct name, possibly something close? I'll keep an eye back here in case..!
"Fish Control My Brain" :B Snake


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

its called procure. you can find it at gander or dicks... no color!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

